# philips SNB6500 router problems.



## stevecon (Sep 10, 2006)

I have just purchased the above device and followed the installation software and troubleshooting options from the pdf manual yet I cannot access the internet. My ISP and Philips tech support couldnt help and the shop I bought it from tested it and said it's working fine! I have a broadband connection via external modem (with ntl). Has anyone had a similar experience with this produce and/or can suggest what to do? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults.

Turn everything off, router, modem, computer.

Turn on the broadband modem, wait for it to connect.

Turn on the router, give it a couple of minutes to initialize.

Boot the machine.

If it's still not connected, do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 10, 2006)

*Philips Router problem*

Dear John,
thank you very much this seems to have done the trick. I wasted a good part of the week end trying to get this up and running; contacting the manufacturer, my ISP and the retail outlet. This would seem to be the first sort of thing to try and I am a bit dissaspointed that none of these contacts offerd this solution(the shop did offer to configure the device for a price!). Again many thanks

S Connochie


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we got you going. :smile:


----------

